# Motion sensor Timer Sound? I need HELP!



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

OK! So I have read forums and posts and checked out sights! I'm a new member here (and really enjoy it) but I can't find the exact answer I'm looking for. So I was hoping someone could help me out.

1)	How can I control the time activation on my prop? I want it to stay on for @ 10 seconds. I posted a picture to show how I wired it. My sensor is an $11.00 Home Depot special. Which maybe my first problem.
2) I want sound when my prop activates. I was thinking of a picoboo. My prop is 110v as well as my lights and solenoid. Seams like the picoboo is a little on the expensive side. 
I'm not trying to be too cheep. I built five props this year (check out my albums) and for my first go around not to bad. I learned a lot. But I would still like to improve my props for next year and of course and build some new ones. I'm thinking if I can learn the (guts of the operations) if you will, I could build many different props.
The sound you hear in the video is not the prop, it's my DVD player. I put one speaker on one end and one at the other end of my haunted house, for back ground sounds. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chrizzo (Aug 31, 2008)

the solution i found for this same problem assuming you want everything to go on/off at once is to use this sensor:
Leviton® Decora® 180° Occupancy Sensor 
Model PR180R02000 
$19.97/Each 
found at home depot it is a 110v motion sensor that has a selectable time down to 10 sec of on time. hope this works for you.


----------



## chrizzo (Aug 31, 2008)

also when i use this sensor i wire it up to a 6 outlet power strip. it makes connecting multiple devices a lot easier.


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

I was thinking I would have to purchase one like this one. 
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/Props/Product.asp?ID=0579
But the one you suggested is less expensive and sounds the same.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome to the insane asylum. Lots of great people here with all kinds of skills that can help you learn. There is a how to on my website for the Leviton® Decora® 180° Occupancy Sensor as well as other motion detection solutions. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd say a picoboo would be your best bet... But I wouldnt suggest a picoboo, as they break really easily..

Easiest way to do this and the same way that I do this...

Pick up a picoboo or animation maestro.

Wire your 10$ sensor to a 110v relay then have the relay trigger the mimic board. LEave the sensor on test.

Program the controller to your needs (I like to activate the prop then leave a 30 second delay to keep from re triggering and wasting air! Easily done by holding the record button and not pressing the trigger button.)

Wire it all up with the switch for the sound board on one output and solenoid on the second output. Then wirein the trigger, mount everythign on a nice board and keep it all organized and wala!

Thats the way I would do this, you have more control over the prop rather than using the timer inside the sensor..


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Chrizzo for the info! This will help me out.


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

DarkShadows said:


> I'd say a picoboo would be your best bet... But I wouldnt suggest a picoboo, as they break really easily..
> 
> Easiest way to do this and the same way that I do this...
> 
> ...


I understand most of this info. The part I don't understand is the part where I would wire in the picoboo after the sensor. Wouldn't this cut the power when the sensor shuts off?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

The picoboo runs off it's own 12v powersupply. All the sensor does is energize a relay to connect the dry contacts for the trigger on the picoboo board. I have a picture but photobucket isnt letting me upload it for some reason.


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

OK! Now it makes more sense. I guess I should just buy a picoboo or another controller. I'll have to check out some and see how they rate. This way I can spend some time with it and experiment a little. I would think they would come with instructions.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep they do come with great instructions. Glad i could help


----------

